

Where the Big Green Copier Button Came From - ashutoshm
http://athinkingperson.com/2010/06/02/where-the-big-green-copier-button-came-from/

======
ashutoshm
the talk: <http://www.workpractice.com/wpt-fest/introduction.html>

